# X.0 Grip Shift -> 10 speed conversion: who will be the first to DIY?



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

I see that a EU company is converting x.0 twisters to work with a x.x cassette (using a x.0 rear derailleur). This is very cool, but their price is very high, especially for those of us who live on the other side of the pond.

Tore apart my x.0 twist shfiter tonight. It doesn't look like it would be all that hard to convert to 10s.

The purpose of this thread is to discuss what it would take, kick around ideas, and hopefully have someone try this out.

*Basics: * The shifter must turn the same amount and pull the same amount of cable as it does now (the X.X cassette is the same width end to end as a 9 speed cassette, just with more gears packed into the same space. There need to be 9 detents in the ratchet ring in the shifter instead of the 8 that there are now. The first and last detent remain in the same position, but the ones in between need to be closer together and an extra detent added.

*Possible Approach: * The existing plastic piece with the detents in it will be very tough to modify to work for the 10 speed cassette - the existing detents would need to be filled and new ones cut precisely. What about dremeling out that section of the housing, creating a new part with the 10 speed detents, and bolting it in place by mounting it the same way the window currently mounts? This would make it possible for someone to manufacture a plastic piece that could be sold to others that could be retrofitted pretty easily by cutting out the existing plastic and bolting the new piece in. Sounds like a pain, but it would not need to be surgically neat, since the bolt holes used to mount it (the window holes) would ensure it was aligned perfectly.

I suspect that once a prototype is made manually and a CAD file is created, we could get these manufactured for very cheap (or someone could do all the work and sell them - I'd buy one).

I am not sure how the company that does this already approaches this problem, but they do eliminate the window, so maybe they do something similar?


----------



## BearValleyBikes (Nov 21, 2009)

I have tried but no luck yet.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

BCB did that approach.
Grinded away the detents and cleaned the whole twister assembly thorougly and glued in new detents, the one with 10 clicks.
Lube it and assemble it.

When is labor free of charge do you think?

Plastic is hard to clamp well on a mill, especially thin and pressure molded ones.

If I did one one-off I´d take approx the same or higher price.
I as engineer understand the price, I bought two pairs.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=580366

done yesterday 50 km first ride with X.0 tuned and a 10 speed XX 11-36T cassette with X.0 redcage rear derailleur

under rain , in the mud... all OK


----------



## tmilder (Nov 8, 2010)

I bought a X9 10speed rear derailleur (it' s white, matches perfect with my scott 29er).
I would like to have gripshifts, even if I have to accept I can only use 9 of the 10 speeds.
Can I buy a 9speed X0 or X9 gripshift and combine this with the 10 speed der. ?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

The 10 speed SRAM derailleur does not move the correct distance when you pull the cable with an X0 or X9 twist shifter. The shifter pulls 1:1 and the new 10 speed SRAM derailleurs work with 1.3:1 cable pull ratio.

However, there's a guy in Germany (I think, search for posts by user fantic26) that can make you a twist shifter based on SRAM stuff to shift your X9 10 speed derailleur properly on your XX cassette.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Been done already.
check all his vids

http://www.youtube.com/user/fantic26


----------



## dansbad (Sep 16, 2009)

Did anyone ever figure this out? I am contemplating creating a design for a drop in part to convert existing shifters and getting it injection molded if it is practical. You would have to keep the 9 speed rear derailleur since i think the pull on the 10 speed is different; but really I see this as a bonus as only a cassete, chain, and a shifter conversion part would be needed.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

dansbad said:


> Did anyone ever figure this out? I am contemplating creating a design for a drop in part to convert existing shifters and getting it injection molded if it is practical. You would have to keep the 9 speed rear derailleur since i think the pull on the 10 speed is different; but really I see this as a bonus as only a cassete, chain, and a shifter conversion part would be needed.


Yes. A member called fantic26 is making some 10 speed gripshifters:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

XO grip shifters weigh 10g more that XX triggers, so why do this? An XX derailleur is also 10g lighter than XO.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> XO grip shifters weigh 10g more that XX triggers, so why do this? An XX derailleur is also 10g lighter than XO.


Because twisting is a better way to shift.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> XO grip shifters weigh 10g more that XX triggers, so why do this? An XX derailleur is also 10g lighter than XO.


when your hands go numb from the cold, grip shift still works! (try that with triggers, if you can still do it your hands didn't get cold enough yet.  )


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> XO grip shifters weigh 10g more that XX triggers, so why do this? An XX derailleur is also 10g lighter than XO.


I think the weight is pretty much a wash. The grips may be a few ounces lighter once you add in all the clamps and what not needed to hold the triggers on the bar.

Performance is the real reason for grips though. Often times in a race, when I'm not familiar with the course, I need to drop most of the cassette at one time. No way to do with well with triggers.


----------



## lapinGTI (Dec 30, 2009)

Plus the fact that Grip shift get lighter with us! The rubber worm out. Think about it... My 1 year old grip shift are lighter than XX triger 

10g......


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

tuned sram twister are around 160g.
please show me trigger at that weight.
for me twister have simply the best functionality.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

dansbad said:


> Did anyone ever figure this out? I am contemplating creating a design for a drop in part to convert existing shifters and getting it injection molded if it is practical. You would have to keep the 9 speed rear derailleur since i think the pull on the 10 speed is different; but really I see this as a bonus as only a cassete, chain, and a shifter conversion part would be needed.


If you make these I will absolutely buy one. We need a reasonably priced way to make this happen. I suspect with a reasonably priced conversion part, and the newly available reasonably priced 10s cassettes you would find a ton of interest.


----------



## dukenz (Jul 2, 2010)

SRAM is working on 10s Gripshift - its coming. 

check out latest pinkbike . com interbike update.

Mint.


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

interesting but this might take some time.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

dukenz said:


> SRAM is working on 10s Gripshift - its coming.
> 
> check out latest pinkbike . com interbike update.
> 
> Mint.


No way!


----------



## commutergrl (Sep 3, 2007)

*Any news on this?*

I'm ordering a new bike since my much beloved Hi Fi was stolen and while I like the 2/10 setup, I much prefer the twisties.

This is what I'm greiving










c


----------

